# What's Your Sewer IQ? Take Our I/I Quiz.



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://blog.envirosight.com/whats-your- ... filtration


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Fun test but I hate giving out my personal data.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I got 4 out of 10. I never heard of those terms.

And to not get a bunch of un-wanted e-mails from them, I put all phony information at the end..........:devil3:


Sorry Manny Williams......LOL


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Well hell, need to study more.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

I got 4 out of 10 as well.  I think its rigged.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

3 out of 10 here... false info here too.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I probably failed big but I didn't stick around for the results.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

7 out of 10 and used false Information,
I wish they would show which ones you missed


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Manny Williams at Att.net is going to be scratching his head, unless this junk ends up in his spam folder.


By the way, this reminds me, have you guys heard of Hiya? It's an app that I downloaded on my smartphone. Since I work alone, my cell number is also my business line. And I was getting a bunch of tele marketing calls. God, I hate those calls........:vs_mad:



So I found Hiya, and put it on my phone. Now when a spammer, or bogus call comes to my phone, the Hiya app displays a warning such as 'potential call spoofing' or 'Robocaller'.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’m going to look that up and get it! 

Generally out of state numbers I don’t answer, sometimes they are legit customers, but 90% of the time sales calls.


----------



## ptcass (Oct 17, 2016)

I know mine is pretty sh*tty. Ha

CBB


----------

